# Paxil and EXPLOSIVE D!!



## jazzynala (Aug 4, 2002)

Did anyone else experience horrible explosive D while on Paxil? I read that it was one of the side effects, but I just started taking it yesterday and I was on the toilet ALL NIGHT LONG. It even woke me up at 2:00 in the morning. Just wondered if anyone else was experiencing the same problem and if it will go away after my body gets used to it. Thanks!!Jessica


----------



## lookingood (Sep 12, 2002)

I took paxil for a couple of days but I said the heck with it and stop taking it. It also made my diarrhea alot worst, plus it gave me alot of cramping.I probably didnt give by body time to adjust to it but I couldnt stand having more diarrhea than I already had. Good luck to you!


----------



## Pat from P.O. (Jul 23, 2002)

I took paxil for 2 weeks and was MISERABLE! It helped my depression and anxiety...but the side affects just about did me in. I had an awful headach, was really sleepy and the D and cramping were the worst. I was warned about the headache but didn't connect the tummy issues to the drug due to some other things that were going on at the time. When I quit taking the meds the side affects stopped immediately.Good Luck Pat


----------



## CaseyL (Jul 23, 2001)

I had lots of D the first two days after I started taking Paxil. It got better but I still get it occasionally. I used to be more just loose stools. I don't know if there is a connection between the Paxil and the D or not because I have other things going on in my body right now that could be contributing to the D.


----------



## Guest (Sep 19, 2002)

Diarrhea and headache are two of the most common effects of Paxil. It also has some other GI side effects.Char


----------



## sophiekimmel (May 12, 2002)

This is not what a want to hear!! I'm supposed to start taking Paxil tomorrow morning!!!







My dr said it might make me nauseous is all.......


----------



## 3fans8 (May 3, 2002)

I started Paxil on the 12th, and I have had no side effects at all. Not tired through the day. I was scared to try it because of the side effects, but I'm glad I did. I have not had and d either. And the best part I'm starting to feel better everyday. I would give it a try. And ignore everything bad that you have heard. Thats what I did. Good Luck!


----------



## 3fans8 (May 3, 2002)

I forgot to add take it at night.


----------



## overitnow (Nov 25, 2001)

I just read in today's National Post (Canada) that there is a class-action suit being considered in California (I think) re Paxil, side effects, and addictiveness. If I remember correctly, they are to judge whether it can be extended nationally. You might want to talk with an addiction councillor first.Good luck,Mark


----------



## bustaphur (May 24, 2001)

I've been on Paxil over a year now. I was to the point of at least one crippling panic attack a week, with smaller ones in between the big ones.I tried to take it during the day--I have no idea how I made it home the first night. Then I switched to nights. I'm sleeping better, my D has become a little more on the C side, and now when I feel nauseous (I have severe emitophobia (sp?)), I can actually make it through the day without panicking. For me, Paxil has been a wonderful thing.


----------



## Jadair (Aug 28, 2002)

Jessica,














I can answer YES!! to your question. And from the very first dose I took, and it was the lowest possible dose, so said my "ex" shrink. When I told him, he just said, "oh, really?" I didn't tell him I stopped taking them after just one pill







. I told him I took it for almost a week, other wise, he'd just say give it a chance. It was terrible, I took the first pill in the morning...then about 2-3 am I got such terrible pains, very painful pains in my stomach...then off to the bathroom for DOUBLE D time







. It was terrible.







Hope this answered your question. Jadair---


----------

